# National ID for my skilled worker application



## 3zooz (Mar 18, 2011)

Do I have to supply my national ID with the documents I'm sending with my skilled worker application?!!
I've already supplied birth certificate, passport and family registry.
My national ID is overseas (as I live in another country, not my homeland) and it's not in eglish .. It's really a hassle to get it .. Aren't these documents enough?!!


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

You send what is asked for. No more, no less. If it's on the list of documentation required then you must send it.


----------

